
EPFL computer scientists flag global hardware security vulnerability - rcardo11
https://actu.epfl.ch/news/epfl-computer-scientists-flag-global-hardware-se-4/
======
rhn_mk1
Blog post explaining the details:
[https://nebelwelt.net/blog/20190306-SMoTherSpectre.html](https://nebelwelt.net/blog/20190306-SMoTherSpectre.html)

Seems to be dependent on SMT.

------
musicale
Shared resources tend to introduce side channels.

What do you do in a world that depends on computer hardware with security
vulnerabilities that probably won't be fixed?

